# got my drivers license



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

well i finally got my drivers license at the rightful age of 27, for me this was one of my most stressful things i have ever done i took me about 6 tries to officially get my license. now i feel i can get out and enjoy life then sitting at home all the time.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Thats great congrats!


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

Well done it's great that you never gave up. successes give you confidence to face other challenges so the ball is rolling!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Congrats! With a license, you should feel a bit less limited too. I'm 20, and got mines today too. Like you, I hope to be able to enjoy life a bit more too.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Congrats, both of you! ^-^


----------



## BrianMook (Dec 14, 2009)

Good for you man!!

I know how easy it would of been to just give up for good, after the first five tries


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

congrats.


----------



## DWILLIGANS (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh man I really have to do this soon too. Good for you.


----------



## FlimFlam (Jul 29, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Congrats! Only on my 3rd test did I get my license. In Aug I'll get my full license. Really happy for you because I know how hopeless the feeling can be without your independence to go anywhere and having to rely on others.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Awsome!


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Don't go crashing now.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

congrats! I'll never get mine :lol


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

*Give me Hope!!!*

Congratz to you guys! :clap I'm really happy for ya. It gives me hope that someday I'll get my license as well. I'm 24. I have been working with my mom on driving. So all I need really is to take the test. But of course that scares me so bad :afr

Hopefully I'll get it someday soon in the near future. Gonna try anyways


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Congrats on your license!


----------



## Wesses (Jan 18, 2012)

even without sa, dmv + drivers license is awful. I must go to the dmv, so your story is inspirational. GJ and thanks for sharing!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Congratulations. 
I'm going to take my driving test this week.


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations =] I'll be getting mine on the 17th, if all goes well.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Congratulations! Getting a driver's license is a very satisfying achievement : )


----------



## Younique (May 6, 2012)

I got mine 2 days ago...now I need a car and a place to actually go to for it to be useful!


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

congrats buddy...well done.


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

great job, that's a fantastic achievement... :clap


ravens said:


> Congratulations.
> I'm going to take my driving test this week.


good luck!


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats man. I still havent got mine


----------



## phantomeuphoria (Jul 27, 2012)

Congratulations! It took me 6 tries too. I put my poor mother through hell!


----------

